# 72 Galmozzi rarity and value?



## retroryder (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello all,

New to the forum and wondered if anyone would share information about this bike?  In great condition, red, 58cm, Nuovo Record group, Universal brakes, Columbus tubing, Ideale Swallow.  Rarity and value?

Thanks


----------



## rhenning (Sep 21, 2012)

Probably rare but if you want value you need pictures.  It might be a rare pile of junk.  Usually the value of a bike is what the last person to buy it paid for it.  Roger


----------



## rhenning (Sep 22, 2012)

You sent me an e-mail about value of this bike.  There is no way to know without pictures.  One persons idea of a beautiful bike is another persons idea of a turd.  You because you are intersted in buying the bike are the only person who can put a value on it.  If you have the money, can afford the money love the bike then by all means buy it.  Personally I do not like Italian bikes.  I feel they are more hype than worth and in general feel the same about Campy components of the 1970s.  All the higher end Shimano stuff works better.  Generally higher end Sun Tour stuff works even better than Shimano.  I have a 1974 Paramount that has Campy Record on it and because I ride it it has a Crane rear derailluer on it.  I have 2 such Italian bikes but bought them cheaply and seldom ride them.  It is your money and you are the one if you are the buyer who decides the worth.  If you are the seller the buyer will also decide the worth or you will never sell the bike.  Roger


----------

